# OCC 2022 Fangmeldungen



## Niklas32 (28. Februar 2022)

Liebe OCC 2022 Teilnehmer,

dies ist der diesjährige Fangmeldungstread. Alle hier eingestellten Fischarten werde ich in das Fangverzeichnis (Link weiter unten) aufnehmen.

Auf dem eingestellten Foto muss der *Fisch* *UND *die gewählte *Combo ODER *die *OCC-Erkennungsmarke *zu sehen sein. Bitte stellt auf eurem Foto sicher, dass die Fischart eindeutig zu erkennen ist.
Im zugehörigen Beitrag muss die Fischart genannt werden. Es ist selbstverständlich möglich mehrere Fischarten in einem Beitrag zu melden.

Sobald ich die gemeldeten Fischarten in der Tabelle erfasst habe, reagiere ich auf euren Beitrag mit einem Herzsmiley. Die Liste der Fischarten wird von mir einfach in der Einstellreihenfolge fortgeführt.

Da dieser Tread ausschließlich der Fischartenerfassung dient, haltet eure Posts bitte kurz. Alles weitere wie Gewässerbilder, Fangberichte, Diskussionen und Fragen gehört in den allgemeinen Tread. Postet eure Fänge auch dort gern noch einmal.



OCC 2022 Fangverzeichnis
Dieser Link führt euch zum Fangverzeichnis. Die Tabelle werde ich stetig aktualisieren.



Euer OCC 2022 Team

Forelle74
Jesco Peschutter
Niklas32

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite angehangen]


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Februar 2022)

Monat März:









Monat April:








Monat Mai:








Monat Juni:








Monat Juli:








Monat August:








Monat September:


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## MS aus G (1. März 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## MS aus G (1. März 2022)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Mescalero (1. März 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## Mescalero (1. März 2022)

Schniepel (1,40 geschätzt)


----------



## Luis2811 (1. März 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## Luis2811 (1. März 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## geomas (1. März 2022)

Plötz


----------



## Finke20 (1. März 2022)

Plötz


----------



## Finke20 (1. März 2022)

Barsch


----------



## Finke20 (1. März 2022)

Ukelei


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. März 2022)

Karpfen


----------



## geomas (2. März 2022)

Aland


----------



## Mescalero (2. März 2022)

Döbel


----------



## Luis2811 (2. März 2022)

Moderlieschen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. März 2022)

Rapfen!


----------



## Mescalero (4. März 2022)

Ukelei


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. März 2022)

Brasse 64cm!


----------



## Gert-Show (4. März 2022)

Zander


----------



## daci7 (5. März 2022)

Brasse




und Aland





Grüße
David


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2022)

Döbel


----------



## Nuesse (6. März 2022)

Hering


----------



## Forelle74 (7. März 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## Niklas32 (7. März 2022)

Plötze


----------



## chum (8. März 2022)

so jetzt auch hier: Weltfrauentag mit Plötze, Kaulbarsch und Güster im Miniformat


----------



## geomas (8. März 2022)

Blei (pardong, schlampiges Handybild)


----------



## KadeTTHH (9. März 2022)

Flunder


----------



## Mooskugel (12. März 2022)

Rotauge
Rotauge





Rotfeder






Gründling


----------



## Orothred (13. März 2022)

Rotauge..... Und was für ein Schönes gleich


----------



## rippi (13. März 2022)

Salmo trutta - (Europäische) Forelle


----------



## Gert-Show (13. März 2022)

Döbel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (14. März 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## Jo_Bai (15. März 2022)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## Trotta (15. März 2022)

Döbel


----------



## Mescalero (15. März 2022)

Güster


----------



## Mescalero (16. März 2022)

Karpfen


----------



## Forelle74 (16. März 2022)

Flusslaube/Ukelei 




Döbel







Rotauge


----------



## Mescalero (16. März 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## Mescalero (16. März 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## Mescalero (18. März 2022)

Brassen


----------



## messerfisch (18. März 2022)

Tintenfleck Straßenkehrer
( Schwarzfleck Straßenkehrer ist der Richtige Name)


----------



## messerfisch (18. März 2022)

Trompetenfisch


----------



## messerfisch (18. März 2022)

Brandungsjunker


----------



## messerfisch (18. März 2022)

Abudjubbe Lippfisch


----------



## messerfisch (18. März 2022)

Baskenmützen Zackenbarsch


----------



## messerfisch (19. März 2022)

Bomerang Wabenbarsch


----------



## Niklas32 (19. März 2022)

Güster


----------



## messerfisch (19. März 2022)

Stumpfnasen Straßekehrer


----------



## messerfisch (19. März 2022)

Dreifleck Gabelmakrele


----------



## Mikesch (19. März 2022)

Aitel (_Squalius cephalus)




Nachtrag vom Mittwoch._


----------



## messerfisch (20. März 2022)

Langbartel Meerbarbe


----------



## messerfisch (20. März 2022)

Fünfstreifen Brandungsjunker


----------



## KadeTTHH (20. März 2022)

Elsässer Saibling


----------



## messerfisch (20. März 2022)

Baracuda


----------



## chum (20. März 2022)

Die Grösse wird nicht besser...
Anbei Rotfeder und Barsch


----------



## Mooskugel (20. März 2022)

Tigerforelle


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. März 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Die Grösse wird nicht besser...
> Anbei Rotfeder und Barsch



Eine wirklich schicke Combo!


----------



## Trotta (20. März 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## Nuesse (20. März 2022)

Mefo


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Blauflossen Makrele


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Lippfisch, leider kann ich die Art nicht genau bestimmen.


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Blaupunkt Zackenbarsch


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Weicher Flötenfisch


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Eine Art Grunzer, leider kann ich auch nicht genau sagen welche.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. März 2022)

Karpfen


----------



## Finke20 (21. März 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## Finke20 (21. März 2022)

Blei


----------



## Finke20 (21. März 2022)

Güster


----------



## Trotta (23. März 2022)

Brassen


----------



## keinangelprofi (24. März 2022)

Karpfen


----------



## rustaweli (24. März 2022)

Der erste Streich! 
Barbe


----------



## Mikesch (24. März 2022)

Schleie (Tinca _tinca_)


----------



## Niklas32 (24. März 2022)

Giebel


----------



## Minimax (25. März 2022)

Güster


----------



## Mescalero (25. März 2022)

Barsch


----------



## rustaweli (25. März 2022)

2. Streich!
Grundel


----------



## rustaweli (25. März 2022)

3. Streich! 
Karpfen


----------



## Trotta (25. März 2022)

Zielfisch Grundel


----------



## Gert-Show (26. März 2022)

Grundel


----------



## Mescalero (27. März 2022)

Gründling


----------



## messerfisch (27. März 2022)

Heute hab ich von den Felsen einen schönen Zackenbarsch mit der Backup Rute fangen können, ich muss aber noch schauen um welche Art es sich handelt.
Anyperodon leucogrammicus das müsste der sein Spitzkopf Zackenbarsch​LG


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2022)

Brasse


----------



## kleinangelprofi (27. März 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## kleinangelprofi (27. März 2022)

Karpfen


----------



## Trotta (27. März 2022)

Ukelei


----------



## Trotta (27. März 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## Mescalero (27. März 2022)

Aal


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2022)

Epinephelus spilotoceps Vielfleck-Wabenbarsch​


----------



## Niklas32 (28. März 2022)

Brachse


----------



## Luis2811 (28. März 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## Luis2811 (28. März 2022)

Hasel


----------



## bw1 (29. März 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## bw1 (29. März 2022)

Aland


----------



## MS aus G (1. April 2022)

Hasel


----------



## MS aus G (1. April 2022)

Ukelei/Laube


----------



## messerfisch (1. April 2022)

Cheilio inermis Zigarrenlippfisch​


----------



## messerfisch (1. April 2022)

Thalassoma hebraicum Lippfisch​Einen Deutschen Namen hab ich leider nicht


----------



## MS aus G (1. April 2022)

Brasse


----------



## MS aus G (1. April 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## MS aus G (3. April 2022)

Aland


----------



## MS aus G (3. April 2022)

Döbel


----------



## Gert-Show (3. April 2022)

Rapfen


----------



## MS aus G (4. April 2022)

Grundel


----------



## messerfisch (5. April 2022)

Die beiden sind für mich leider nicht 100% bestimmbar… vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Glück? Es ist eine Art Schnapper oder vielleicht auch zwei. Aber im Meerwasser-Lexikon passt leider nichts so richtig dazu.


----------



## messerfisch (5. April 2022)

Parupeneus insularis Meerbarbe​Das könnte die sein, bin mir leider nicht 100% sicher leider sieht man auf dem Bild die Rolle nicht mehr. Ich musste in recht hohen Wellen Fisch, Kamera und Rute halten.


----------



## MS aus G (5. April 2022)

Gründling


----------



## messerfisch (6. April 2022)

Abudefduf sordidus Feldwebelfisch​


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Die beiden sind für mich leider nicht 100% bestimmbar… vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Glück? Es ist eine Art Schnapper oder vielleicht auch zwei. Aber im Meerwasser-Lexikon passt leider nichts so richtig dazu.


Das müsste Lethrinus obsoletus Filolhu sein 
Orange stripe Emperor


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Lippfisch, leider kann ich die Art nicht genau bestimmen.


Das ist Coris formosa


----------



## Mikesch (8. April 2022)

Rotauge (Rutilus_ rutilus_)


----------



## messerfisch (8. April 2022)

Caranx papuensis Papua-Makrele​


----------



## Altmarkfischer (9. April 2022)

Ich konnte das erste Mal in diesem Jahr an meinem geliebten Teich ansitzen und die neue Advanta einweihen. 
Ich melden eine Brasse:












Es gab noch Nachschlag


----------



## messerfisch (9. April 2022)

Aethaloperca rogaa Rotmaul-Zackenbarsch​


----------



## Altmarkfischer (10. April 2022)

Ich melde eine Plötze


----------



## Mescalero (11. April 2022)

Pseudorasbora parva (Blaubandbärbling)


----------



## Mescalero (13. April 2022)

Tor tambroides (Mahseer) aus dem Ganges


----------



## Niklas32 (13. April 2022)

Karpfen


----------



## Nuesse (14. April 2022)

Brassen


----------



## geomas (14. April 2022)

Güsterchen


----------



## Altmarkfischer (15. April 2022)

Ich melde eine Güster


----------



## Blindfisch72 (15. April 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## Nuesse (15. April 2022)

Aland


----------



## keinangelprofi (16. April 2022)

Gründling


----------



## keinangelprofi (16. April 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## kleinangelprofi (16. April 2022)

Aland


----------



## kleinangelprofi (16. April 2022)

Barsch


----------



## kleinangelprofi (16. April 2022)

Gründling


----------



## kleinangelprofi (17. April 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## Finke20 (17. April 2022)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## geomas (17. April 2022)

Karausche


----------



## geomas (17. April 2022)

Rotfederchen


----------



## Nuesse (18. April 2022)

Flachfisch ?


----------



## Nuesse (18. April 2022)

Dörsch


----------



## keinangelprofi (18. April 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## keinangelprofi (18. April 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## keinangelprofi (18. April 2022)

Barsch


----------



## kleinangelprofi (18. April 2022)

Brachse


----------



## kleinangelprofi (18. April 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## Astacus74 (18. April 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## Astacus74 (18. April 2022)

Güster


----------



## Astacus74 (18. April 2022)

Brassen


----------



## Forelle74 (19. April 2022)

Rotfeder 





Bachsaibling 





Regenbogen Forelle


----------



## rippi (20. April 2022)

Oncorhynchus mykiss


----------



## keinangelprofi (20. April 2022)

Aitel


----------



## Niklas32 (21. April 2022)

Graskarpfen


----------



## Blindfisch72 (22. April 2022)

Hecht


----------



## Mikesch (23. April 2022)

Hasel (Leuciscus_ leuciscus)_


----------



## Mikesch (23. April 2022)

Flussbarsch (Perca_ fluviatilis_)


----------



## Niklas32 (23. April 2022)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## Gert-Show (24. April 2022)

Giebel


----------



## Gert-Show (24. April 2022)

Blaubandbärbling


----------



## Gert-Show (24. April 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## Gert-Show (24. April 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## Gert-Show (24. April 2022)

Ukelei


----------



## MS aus G (24. April 2022)

Aal


----------



## Luis2811 (24. April 2022)

Grundel


----------



## Trotta (25. April 2022)

Barsch


----------



## Mescalero (26. April 2022)

Es handelt sich um Schizothorax progastus, danke nochmal Blindfisch72 !


----------



## Bilch (27. April 2022)

Karpfen


----------



## keinangelprofi (28. April 2022)

Schleie


----------



## Astacus74 (29. April 2022)

Aal


----------



## Luis2811 (30. April 2022)

Gründling


----------



## Trotta (1. Mai 2022)

Aal


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. Mai 2022)

Ein Aal


----------



## Los 2 (3. Mai 2022)

Eine der Grundeln von heute früh.
Weiss nicht ob das zählt die Rute ist nur am Rand drauf und kaum zu erkennen. Wenn nicht einfach löschen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Mai 2022)

Brachse


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Mai 2022)

Barsch


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Mai 2022)

Aland


----------



## MS aus G (5. Mai 2022)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. Mai 2022)

Brassen


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. Mai 2022)

Barsch


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. Mai 2022)

Grundel


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. Mai 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Mai 2022)

Hornhecht


----------



## Trotta (6. Mai 2022)

Schleie


----------



## bw1 (7. Mai 2022)

Güster


----------



## bw1 (7. Mai 2022)

Ukelei


----------



## Orothred (7. Mai 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## keinangelprofi (7. Mai 2022)

Zander(chen)


----------



## Nuesse (8. Mai 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## Nuesse (8. Mai 2022)

Grundel


----------



## Nuesse (8. Mai 2022)

Hornhecht


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Mai 2022)

Regenbogenforelle!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Mai 2022)

Rotauge!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Mai 2022)

Aal !


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Mai 2022)

Grundel !


----------



## Mescalero (10. Mai 2022)

Wels


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Mai 2022)

Hecht


----------



## Mescalero (11. Mai 2022)

Giebel


----------



## Mescalero (12. Mai 2022)

Sonnenbarsch


----------



## Mescalero (13. Mai 2022)

Moderlieschen


----------



## Blindfisch72 (13. Mai 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Mai 2022)

Sonnenbarsch


----------



## Mescalero (14. Mai 2022)

Grundel


----------



## Nuesse (14. Mai 2022)

Barsch


----------



## Nuesse (14. Mai 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## MS aus G (14. Mai 2022)

Schuppenkarpfen


----------



## daci7 (15. Mai 2022)

Döbel


----------



## Minimax (15. Mai 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## Minimax (15. Mai 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## Minimax (15. Mai 2022)

Giebel


----------



## Minimax (15. Mai 2022)

Zwergwels,
Und kein schlechter, wie mir scheint.


----------



## Mikesch (15. Mai 2022)

Mairenke (_Alburnus chalcoides)_


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Mai 2022)

Karpfen


----------



## Trotta (18. Mai 2022)

Hecht


----------



## Niklas32 (19. Mai 2022)

Rotfeder


----------



## Bilch (21. Mai 2022)

Döbel


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Mai 2022)

Grundel


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Mai 2022)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Mai 2022)

Grundel


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Mai 2022)

Hasel


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## Trotta (22. Mai 2022)

Güster


----------



## Finke20 (23. Mai 2022)

Aal


----------



## Finke20 (23. Mai 2022)

Grundel


----------



## Finke20 (23. Mai 2022)

Gründling


----------



## Finke20 (23. Mai 2022)

Döbel


----------



## Finke20 (23. Mai 2022)

Und den Scholle


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Mai 2022)

Aal und Wels


----------



## Nuesse (23. Mai 2022)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Mescalero (25. Mai 2022)

Elritze





Mühlkoppe


----------



## Orothred (26. Mai 2022)

Brasse


----------



## Orothred (26. Mai 2022)

Karpfen


----------



## Mikesch (27. Mai 2022)

Karpfen (_Cyprinus carpio_)


----------



## Gert-Show (27. Mai 2022)

Brassen (Blei)


----------



## Blindfisch72 (30. Mai 2022)

Zwergwels
	

		
			
		

		
	





Brassen


----------



## Finke20 (1. Juni 2022)

Giebel


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juni 2022)

Schleie


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Juni 2022)

Flussbarsch


----------



## Minimax (3. Juni 2022)

Ukelei


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Juni 2022)

Schleie


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Juni 2022)

Aal


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. Juni 2022)

So, nu aber: Regenbogenforelle


----------



## Astacus74 (6. Juni 2022)

Rotfeder und Spiegelkarpfen

















Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (8. Juni 2022)

Flussbarsch
Kein ganz schlechter Fisch, wie mir scheint.


----------



## Minimax (8. Juni 2022)

Grundel


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Juni 2022)

Flußbarsch


----------



## MS aus G (11. Juni 2022)

Flussbarsch


----------



## Jenny-FfM (12. Juni 2022)

Juhuu, ich habe mich entschneidert…

Meer- oder Bachforelle?


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juni 2022)

Im Ükel herrschte keine Einstimmigkeit, ich bleibe trotzdem dabei, das ist eine Karausche. Es gibt noch weitere Fotos, u.a. von der konvexen Dorsale. 

Wenn die Jury den Fisch für einen Giebel hält, auch okay.

Karausche


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Juni 2022)

Kliesche


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Juni 2022)

Dorsch


----------



## Jenny-FfM (15. Juni 2022)

Dorsch…


----------



## KadeTTHH (15. Juni 2022)

Kliesche


----------



## KadeTTHH (15. Juni 2022)

Seeskorpion


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Juni 2022)

Doch „nur“ eine weitere Kliesche, wenn auch in Tellergröße.


----------



## Mikesch (16. Juni 2022)

Laube (Alburnus_ alburnus)_


----------



## rippi (16. Juni 2022)

Perca fluviatilis


----------



## rippi (16. Juni 2022)

Sander lucioperca


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Juni 2022)

Köhler

Edit: ja, meine Gattin hält die Combo, wie man an den Fingernägeln erkennen kann. Aber ich hatte zu tun, mit einer Hand zu fotografieren und mit der Anderen das Full-House am Heringspaternoster zu bändigen.


----------



## Jenny-FfM (17. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mit den Heringspaternoster mal von Gert-Show ausgeliehen…

Köhler


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. Juni 2022)

Wittling


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Juni 2022)

Wir waren auf Scholle und Flunder aus…beim Hochholen kam: Heilbutt 67 cm)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

Makrele!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

Wittling!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

Gemeiner Dornhai!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

Seelachs!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

Hering!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

Leng!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

Pollack!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

Knurrhahn!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

Rotbarsch!


----------



## crisis (28. Juni 2022)

Endlich!!!

Nachdem ich mir Anfang April meine Traum-Kombo zugelegt habe war erst Mal ... Ebbe. Die ersten beiden Ausflüge damit endeten abgeschneidert, dann kam Hochwasser. Als die Pegel wieder zurückgingen musste ich auf meinen alljährlichen FliFi-Ausflug mit anschließendem Motivationsschub, der Fliege mehr Zeit zu widmen. Danach rief mein Bach kräftig nach meiner UL-Ausrüstung. Gestern nun war's dann endlich soweit, Lunamis + Stella meldeten - KONTAKT! Und gleich ein schöner 50er Döbel, der bei uns auf Kunstköder schon mal nicht schlecht ist. Hier meine stolzes Fangbild:


----------



## KadeTTHH (28. Juni 2022)

Makrele


----------



## Gert-Show (28. Juni 2022)

Makrele


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. Juni 2022)

Wels!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. Juni 2022)

Sonnenbarsch!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. Juni 2022)

Hechtlein!


----------



## Mescalero (29. Juni 2022)

Dreistichliger Stachling, _Gasterosteus aculeatus
	

		
			
		

		
	




_


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Juni 2022)

Gefleckter Lippfisch!


----------



## daci7 (6. Juli 2022)

Hecht


----------



## Finke20 (7. Juli 2022)

Hecht


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. Juli 2022)

Seelachs/Köhler


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. Juli 2022)

Leng


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. Juli 2022)

Kliesche


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. Juli 2022)

Wittling

Hier ist auf dem Fangbild nur die Rute zu sehen. Deshalb habe ich noch ein Bild mit derselben Rute und Rolle von dem Angeltag mit der verwendeten Montage beigefügt. Wir haben mehr Videos für Anglerboard TV gedreht als dass ich auf die OCC-Combo geachtet habe. Wenn geünscht, kann ich noch aus dem Videomaterial die passende Szene raussuchen mit der Wittling-/Klieschen-Dublette.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Juli 2022)

Heilbutt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Juli 2022)

Goldmaid
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2022)

Wolfsbarsch


----------



## Altmarkfischer (25. Juli 2022)

Endlich, einer der mal Barsch werden will


----------



## Mescalero (25. Juli 2022)

Der ist doch kapital!
Für mich wäre er das jedenfalls. Petri!


----------



## messerfisch (28. Juli 2022)

Barsch, gefangen wieder mit der Ursprünglichen OCC Rute.


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. August 2022)

Piranha Pacu




Näheres die Tage


----------



## Mescalero (2. August 2022)

Ich sehe hier Klärungsbedarf. 

Obwohl, eigentlich nicht. Es gab schon des öfteren Populationen von Serrasalmus-Arten in Deutschland, habe ich unlängst gelesen. Etablieren konnte sich bis jetzt aber keine, das Klima ist noch nicht genug gewandelt.


----------



## feko (2. August 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Piranha
> Anhang anzeigen 414116
> 
> Näheres die Tage


Das ist ein pacu.
Eine überwiegend vegetarische Gattung der Piranhas.
Werden recht groß.
Oftmals als Piranhas gekauft und später dann doch nur Kühe im pirikleid.
Mit serrasalmus hat dieser Fisch wenig zu tun.
Also es ist kein echter Piranha..
Ein collosoma.

Lg


----------



## glgl (3. August 2022)

Wahrscheinlich ausgesetzt weil zu groß geworden fürs Aquarium!?
Bin gespannt über Infos zum Fangort. Nach Südamerika sieht der Grasboden nicht aus…


----------



## daci7 (3. August 2022)

Rotäuglein


----------



## daci7 (3. August 2022)

Rotfederchen


----------



## kleinangelprofi (3. August 2022)

Pacu


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. August 2022)

(vermutlich) Roter Tilapia


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. August 2022)

Silberbarbe Barbonymus gonionotus


----------



## feko (4. August 2022)

Sag mal bitte wo angelst du denn?
In Thailand?


----------



## Trotta (4. August 2022)

Hasel


----------



## Finke20 (10. August 2022)

Karausche


----------



## keinangelprofi (13. August 2022)

Dreistreifen Tigerbarsch (vermutlich)


----------



## thanatos (13. August 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Sag mal bitte wo angelst du denn?


wahrscheinlich im Wohnzimmeraquarium


----------



## Orothred (14. August 2022)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## MS aus G (14. August 2022)

Graskarpfen


----------



## MS aus G (18. August 2022)

Hecht


----------



## Orothred (20. August 2022)

Güster


----------



## keinangelprofi (21. August 2022)

Papageifisch


----------



## keinangelprofi (22. August 2022)

Braungestreifter Zackenbarsch


----------



## daci7 (24. August 2022)

Bärschlein


----------



## daci7 (24. August 2022)

Räpfchen


----------



## daci7 (24. August 2022)

Und jetzt die schwierigen, bitte berichtigt mich, falls ich falsch liege:
Kessler Grundel (deutlich andere "statur", bin mir aber sehr unsicher!)




Schwarzmundgrundel (schwarzer Fleck auf der Rückenflosse war klar)




Flussgrundel (Farben sind leider verloren gegangen ...)




PS: als Nachtrag zu den Grundeln- das waren ganz klar drei unterschiedliche Fische. Da die aber auch ausgeprägten Sexualdimorphismus haben bin ich raus ...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. August 2022)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. August 2022)

Döbel!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. August 2022)

Flussbarsch!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. August 2022)

Ukelei!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. August 2022)

Zährte!


----------



## Mikesch (10. September 2022)

Gemeiner Sonnenbarsch (Pumpkinseed), (Lepomis_ gibbosus)




_


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. September 2022)

Edit: Gelöscht!
Habe ich mich da wirklich so vertan!?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. September 2022)

Schleie!


----------



## messerfisch (23. September 2022)

Polydactylus sexfilis Sechsfinger Fadenflossenfisch​


----------



## Mescalero (27. September 2022)

Hasel _Leuciscus leuciscus



_


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Oktober 2022)

Güster


----------



## messerfisch (3. Oktober 2022)

Euthynnus affinis​Thunfisch


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. Oktober 2022)

Aland


----------



## Mescalero (5. Oktober 2022)

Ringelbrasse


----------



## Mescalero (5. Oktober 2022)

Bernsteinmakrele _Seriola dumerili




Bei der Bestimmung bin ich nicht sicher, wüsste aber nicht, welcher Fisch es sonst sein könnte _


----------



## messerfisch (5. Oktober 2022)

Scomberoides lysan Doppelpunktmakrele​


----------



## Mescalero (5. Oktober 2022)

Zweibindenbrasse


----------



## Mescalero (5. Oktober 2022)

Streifenbrasse

Edit und danke rhinefisher ! Es ist ein Mönchsfisch _Chromis chromis._


----------



## messerfisch (6. Oktober 2022)

Tylosurus crocodilus Krokodil-Hornhecht​


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Oktober 2022)

Nase!


----------



## Mescalero (6. Oktober 2022)

Sägebarsch _Serranus cabrilla 




Serranus scriba muss es heißen (Schriftbarsch). Danke bw1 !_


----------



## Mescalero (6. Oktober 2022)

Brauner Zackenbarsch, _Mycteroperca marginatus



_


----------



## messerfisch (6. Oktober 2022)

Sillago sihama


----------



## MS aus G (6. Oktober 2022)

Rapfen


----------



## messerfisch (7. Oktober 2022)

Carangoides bajad Orangenfleck-Stachelmakrele​


----------



## messerfisch (7. Oktober 2022)

Pseudocaranx dentex Gelbflossen-Stachelmakrele​


----------



## messerfisch (7. Oktober 2022)

Sphyraena flavicauda Gelbschwanz Barracuda​Das sollte der sein, bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher


----------



## messerfisch (7. Oktober 2022)

Lutjanus ehrenbergii Schwarzpunkt Schnapper​


----------



## Mescalero (8. Oktober 2022)

Goldstrieme _Sarma salpa



_


----------



## Mescalero (8. Oktober 2022)

Meerjunker/Doncella/Rainbow Wrasse
_Coris julis 



_


----------



## Finke20 (11. Oktober 2022)

Zander


----------



## Finke20 (11. Oktober 2022)

Stichling


----------



## Niklas32 (13. Oktober 2022)

Ukelei


----------



## Niklas32 (13. Oktober 2022)

Döbel(chen)


----------



## Mescalero (13. Oktober 2022)

Goldfisch


----------



## messerfisch (15. Oktober 2022)

Abudefduf sexfasciatus Scherenschwanz-Sergeant​


----------



## messerfisch (15. Oktober 2022)

Abudefduf saxatilis Gestreifter Sergeant​


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2022)

Gründling


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2022)

Aesche


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2022)

Elritze


----------



## Minimax (22. Oktober 2022)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Finke20 (22. Oktober 2022)

Rapfen


----------



## keinangelprofi (23. Oktober 2022)

Hasel


----------



## keinangelprofi (28. Oktober 2022)

Giebel


----------



## Trotta (28. Oktober 2022)

Aland


----------



## Trotta (29. Oktober 2022)

Kaulbarsch. Ha!




Einen besonderen Dank an den User, der versehentlich den uralten Nordhafen-Thread, in dem erwähnt wird, dass dort welche rumstrolchen, exhumiert hat.


----------



## MS aus G (30. Oktober 2022)

Dorsch


----------



## MS aus G (30. Oktober 2022)

Wittling


----------



## MS aus G (30. Oktober 2022)

Seeskorpion


----------



## MS aus G (30. Oktober 2022)

Scholle


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. November 2022)

Stör!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. November 2022)

Rotfeder!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. November 2022)

Güster!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. November 2022)

Gründling!


----------



## Gert-Show (11. November 2022)

Gründling


----------



## Mescalero (20. November 2022)

Roter Eichhörnchenfisch, _Sargocentron rubrum
	

		
			
		

		
	




_


----------



## Mescalero (20. November 2022)

Meerpfau, _Thalassoma pavo



_


----------



## Mescalero (21. November 2022)

Brauner Kaninchenfisch, _Siganus luridus_
(Fisch ist giftig! So Richtung Petermännchen, das habe ich allerdings erst später erfahren, als ich das Foto einem hiesigen Angler gezeigt habe  - Glück gehabt)
	

		
			
		

		
	





Noch einer, da ist die "Bewaffnung" besser zu sehen.


----------



## Mescalero (21. November 2022)

Grauer Lippfisch, _Symphodus sinereus



_


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. November 2022)

Koi!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. November 2022)

Zander!


----------



## Mescalero (23. November 2022)

Blutstriemen-Schleimfisch, _ Paraplennius sanguinolentus



_


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. November 2022)

Bitterling


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. November 2022)

_Karausche*!

*_


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. November 2022)

Moder Lieschen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. November 2022)

Bachforelle!


----------

